# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  जिज्ञासा का शमन

## Aeolian

ज्योतिषी जी, नमस्कार .


९ बजकर ५४ मिनट, सुबह सुबह का वक्त 
२१ अगस्त ९४ में, प्रकट हुआ यह भक्त ..
सावन माह सुहावना, राखी का त्यौहार ..
दिन था रविवार का, मेरो नाम 'म'कार ..





ज्योतिषी जी भविष्य के बारे में जानना सभी को अच्छा लगता है और यह स्वाभाविक भी है ..
मैं आपसे अपने भूतकाल के बारे में अधिक जानना चाहूँगा ..
एक प्रश्न ..मात्र एक प्रश्न भविष्य के लिए करूंगा ..
कृपया अपनी संक्षिप्त प्रतिक्रिया ही दे दें .. बस ..
भूतकाल के विषय में :
१. कृपया बताएं कि क्या मेरी कुंडली में भाई बहनों का योग है ?
२. कृपया बताएं कि क्या मेरी कुंडली में  उच्च शिक्षा का योग है ?
३. कृपया बताएं कि क्या मेरी कुंडली में जनप्रिय होने का योग है ?
४. मेरे बाल्यकाल से युवावस्था का समय निश्चिन्त और बेपरवाह गुजरने का योग है ?


भविष्य के विषय में :
मैं अपनी तरक्की और समृद्धि से जनसेवा करूंगा या फिर स्वार्थभाव से लिप्त होकर अपने आप में मस्त रहूँगा ?

धन्यवाद .

----------


## ashok-

> ज्योतिषी जी, नमस्कार .
> 
> 
> ९ बजकर ५४ मिनट, सुबह सुबह का वक्त 
> २१ अगस्त ९४ में, प्रकट हुआ यह भक्त ..
> सावन माह सुहावना, राखी का त्यौहार ..
> दिन था रविवार का, मेरो नाम 'म'कार ..
> 
> 
> ...


Aeolian जी आपकी कन्या लग्न और कुम्भ राशि है |अब आप मेरे कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर देता हूँ |
१) अगर आप सफेद कापी (गणित की कापी ) में लिखते है तो line आगे जाकर एक ओर झुक या उठ जाती है और आपके अक्षर गोलाकार होते है |
2) आपका मकान छोटा है ?
३) आप कहीं भी जाते वक्त किसी न किसी को साथ लेना पसंद करते है ?
4) आप की लम्बाई 5 feet 2 inch  से  5 feet 5 inch के अंदर है ?   
5) क्या आप अपने जन्म स्थान पर ही वर्तमान में रहते है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## Aeolian

पांच प्रश्न के सामने दागे पांच सवाल 
आप धन्य हैं ज्योतिषी जी, 
मैं हो गया मालामाल ............


१. बिना लाइन की कापी पर लिखने पर प्रायः सीधा ही लिखता हूँ पर कभी कभी ऊर्ध्वगामी हो जाता हूँ .. अक्षरों की शक्ल-ओ-सूरत के लिए चित्र अटैच्ड है ..
२. नहीं ६ कमरों का है ..
३. यदि कोई अड़चन ना हो और चलने में असुविधा न हो तो अवश्य कोई संगी पकड़ता हूँ ..
४. मैं ६ + हूँ .
५. हाँ. 


वैसे कुंडली से सम्बंधित प्रश्नों का इन सामाजिक और व्यवहारिक मानदंडों का क्या जोड़ ...!!!!!!!! .


ज्योतिषी जी, आशा है आपके प्रश्न फलीभूत हो चुके होंगे उपरोक्त खादपानी से ..
त्वरित सन्देश के लिए धन्यवाद ..

----------


## ashok-

> पांच प्रश्न के सामने दागे पांच सवाल 
> आप धन्य हैं ज्योतिषी जी, 
> मैं हो गया मालामाल ............
> 
> 
> १. बिना लाइन की कापी पर लिखने पर प्रायः सीधा ही लिखता हूँ पर कभी कभी ऊर्ध्वगामी हो जाता हूँ .. अक्षरों की शक्ल-ओ-सूरत के लिए चित्र अटैच्ड है ..
> २. नहीं ६ कमरों का है ..
> ३. यदि कोई अड़चन ना हो और चलने में असुविधा न हो तो अवश्य कोई संगी पकड़ता हूँ ..
> ४. मैं ६ + हूँ .
> ...


आपने जो अपना जन्म समय दिया है वह पूर्णतया सही नही है |समय में फर्क है | मै आपको सूक्ष्म रूप से सवालों का जवाब देने को सोचा था पर हुआ नही | वास्तव में यदि आपका जन्म दिए हुए समय अनुसार होता तो १ से ४ का उत्तर हाँ होता और ५वे का उत्तर न होता |
*वैसे कुंडली से सम्बंधित प्रश्नों का इन सामाजिक और व्यवहारिक मानदंडों का क्या जोड़ * 
आपकी कुंडली आपके जीवन के सारे पहलुओ को उजागर करती है | आपके शारीरिक मापदंड समाज में आपकी स्थिति आपके पारिवारिक स्थिति आदि सब कुछ|
मै आपसे फिर बात करता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Aeolian

> आपने जो अपना जन्म समय दिया है वह पूर्णतया सही नही है |समय में फर्क है | मै आपको सूक्ष्म रूप से सवालों का जवाब देने को सोचा था पर हुआ नही |
> मै आपसे फिर बात करता हूँ | धन्यवाद |


अरे हाँ ज्योतिषी जी .. 
लगभग एक घंटे की गलती हुई है ..
ये रहा मेरा जन्म प्रमाणपत्र में अंकित समय .. १० बज कर ५० मिनट प्रातः

----------


## Aeolian

उम्मीद है कि इस एक घंटे के समय में ग्रहों की चाल में अधिक हेर फेर नहीं हुयी होगी शायद ...

----------


## anita

> उम्मीद है कि इस एक घंटे के समय में ग्रहों की चाल में अधिक हेर फेर नहीं हुयी होगी शायद ...



नहीं जी १ घंटे में तो बहुत कुछ बदल जाता है 

राशी और लगन भी बदल सकते है

----------


## Aeolian

वर्षों से जिज्ञासा वैसी ही है ...

----------

